# Ayuda con confeccion de cajas acusticas para sub woofer



## bubawave (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola comunidad, quería pedirles una ayuda, les agradecería si es que tuvieran planos como para construir cajas acústicas para subwoofer de refuerzo sonoro para música en vivo que me pudieran facilitar... Estoy pronto a adquirir 2 parlantes RCF de 18 pulgadas y 1000 Watts rms:

- 4-inch Inside/outside copper voice coil. 
- 2000 Watt continuous program power handling, 1000 Watt rms.
- 97 dB Sensitivity.
- 35 Hz - 1 kHz Frequency range .
- Forced air ventilation and 15 mm top plate for minimum power compression .
- Dual spider design with silicon based dampening control .
- M-roll surround and exponential cone geometry.

THIELE - SMALL PARAMETERS 
Resonance frequency Fs 33 Hz 
DC resistance Re 5.0 Ohm 
Mechanical factor Qms 8.3 
Electrical factor Qes 0.34 
Total factor Qts 0.33 
BL factor BL 23.5 T - m 
Effective Moving Mass Mms 180 gr 
Equivalent Cas air load Vas 226 liters 
Effective piston area Sd 0.113 m2 
Max. linear excursion (mathematical) Xmax 7.8 mm 
Voice - coil inductance @ 1kHz Le1k 1.9 mH 
Half-space efficiency Eff 2.30 % 

     Cual será la mejor opción de construcción de estas cajas que quiero fabricar, Cerradas o abiertas ?? y bueno las usaría en conjunto con unos parlantes tipo concert que poseen 2 Conos de 15 pulgadas Peavey de 350 watts cada cono mas un Driver que en este momento no recuerdo de cuanto es , pero lo que si se es que se me queman a cada rato, por lo que Quería consultarles a su vez, cual sería el mejor CROSSOVER A utilizar, después de construirme los SUBWOOFER, como para tener un sistema en que alimente frecuencias bajas (a los subwoofers) y oytra a frecuencias medias y altas juntas (mis cajas Concert).

     Desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## jacobs (Abr 11, 2011)

bubawave dijo:


> Hola comunidad, quería pedirles una ayuda, les agradecería si es que tuvieran planos como para construir cajas acústicas para subwoofer de refuerzo sonoro para música en vivo que me pudieran facilitar... Estoy pronto a adquirir 2 parlantes RCF de 18 pulgadas y 1000 Watts rms:



En la pagina de RCF hay unas sugerencias para fabricarlos
http://www.rcf.it/en_US/precision-transducers/suggested-design/bill-woods-designs


----------



## bubawave (Abr 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias, vi los archivos y me parece que al tener una toma de aire por atrás, quedaría demasiado Omnidireccional, o por lo menos eso me parece a simple vista... lo ideal es que proyecten más hacia adelante. Pero habría que probar de alguna manera antes de arriesgarme a fabricarlos de esa manera... Pero gracias por el dato, sigo interesado en sus comentarios.


----------



## jacobs (Abr 11, 2011)

bubawave dijo:


> me parece que al tener una toma de aire por atrás,.



Eso no es una toma de aire, es donde van los conectores speakon, por acá la tiene un colega y la usa es para sonido en vivo


bubawave dijo:


> lo ideal es que proyecten más hacia adelante.


Eso es lo que tienen estos sub se sienten mas cuando estás delante de ellas, que cuando estas detrás , y es precisamente lo que se necesita para sonido en vivo
http://www.rcf.it/c/document_library/get_file?p_l_id=372844&folderId=377289&name=DLFE-5150.pdf


----------



## bubawave (Abr 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la aclaración... Entonces estoy casi decidido ya por el modelo de la RCF de solo un cono... Me gustaría ampliar un poco la imformación, con respecto a que amplificador de potencia sería necesario para alimentar dos de estas Cajas (L y R) a 8 ohm y que hay de cierto en lo que un amigo me comentó, de que hay que tener un amplificador de potencia que entregue mas de 1000 Watts por canal, o sea un poco mas de lo que el parlante da en sí????
     Y lo otro es que como comentaba en mi primera consulta, de que dispongo de 2 cajas tipo concert de 2 vías, medios - agudos, 2 conos de 15 Peavey de 350 Watts cada uno y un Driver de 1.5'' de 25 Watts, conectados por un Crossover que al parecer estan malos o algo asi, por que se me viven quemando los Drivers. Bueno la pregunta es ... QUE CROSSOVER debo usar para mi sistema completo una vez construídos los SubWoofer en cuestión, pensando en un Crossover que me alimente los sub bajos y las cajas concert ????
     No quiero incomodar con tantas preguntas, es que soy nuevo en esto y me interesa mucho el poder implementar este sistema, para las presentaciones en vivo de mi grupo musical y otras aplicaciones en refuerzo sonoro de presentaciones en Vivo.
     Reitero las gracias por sus comentarios anteriores y espero por sus nuevos aportes...


----------



## jacobs (Abr 11, 2011)

bubawave dijo:


> que amplificador de potencia sería necesario para alimentar dos de estas Cajas (L y R) a 8 ohm y que hay de cierto en lo que un amigo me comentó, de que hay que tener un amplificador de potencia que entregue mas de 1000 Watts por canal, o sea un poco mas de lo que el parlante da


Para esos parlantes, un amplificador de 2000 watts por canal a 8 ohm


bubawave dijo:


> un Driver de 1.5'' de 25 Watts,


Ese driver para sonido en vivo? te recomiendo uno de 3" 80 a 100watts, o de 4" 80 a 100 watts, así podrás hacerle un corte mas bajo, 800hz a 1200hz ya que esos 15" no reproducen buenos medios


bubawave dijo:


> QUE CROSSOVER debo usar para mi sistema completo una vez construídos los SubWoofer en cuestión, pensando en un Crossover que me alimente los sub bajos y las cajas concert ????...



para sonido en vivo, lo recomendable es tri-amplificar, necesitarías crossover activo, y tres amplificadores, uno para cada vía, claro que para todo eso necesitas de una inversión económica, y no se de cuanto dispones


----------



## bubawave (Abr 12, 2011)

Muuuchas gracias por sus comentarios, estuve pensando mucho lo que me comentan, de triamplificar mi sistema, Bajos, Medios y Agudos por separado, junto con cambiar mis Agudos por unos mejores y manejar los rangos de frecuencia por separado, pero al empezar a sumar , se me incrementa bastante mas el Gasto, solo dispongo de 1 millon de pesos chilenos, que me alcanzaría para los conos para los SUBS, para cambiar los 2 drivers de mi casas Concert, la compra de un Crossover activo axterno, la madera para la fabricación de los Subwoofer y cables, pero 2 o 3 amplificadores de potencia adicionales se me escapa al presupuesto.
Por lo que uería hacer otra consulta, por que si triamplifico la señal y por lo visto el mejor amplificador o el mas indicado sería uno que me entregara como 2000 Watts por canal en 8 ohm.
     Pero si pusiera los sub woofer en paralelo, manejaría ese conjunto en 4 ohm y podría alimentarlos con un Amplificador de Potencia en modo Mono o Bridge en 4 ohm para ahorrarme la compra de un power mas ????
     Actualmente tengo los Bheringer EP1500, EP2400 y EP4000 con cual de los tres podria hacerlo del modo que planteo , bueno en el caso que me convenga... Y es cierto que al bajar la impedancia aumenta la potencia ??? o sea de pasar de 8 ohm y con 1000 watts por cada subwoofer a pasar a tenerlos en paralelo a 4 ohm, la potencia se me duplica ???? como afectaría eso a la elección de un power en modo Bridge ????
     Agradecería sus comentarios a estas dudas existenciales basadas en buscar la economía y buen uso de los recursos , sin dañarlos...


----------



## jacobs (Abr 12, 2011)

bubawave dijo:


> Pero si pusiera los sub woofer en paralelo, manejaría ese conjunto en 4 ohm y podría alimentarlos con un Amplificador de Potencia en modo Mono o Bridge en 4 ohm para ahorrarme la compra de un power mas ????
> Actualmente tengo los Bheringer EP1500, EP2400 y EP4000 con cual de los tres podria hacerlo del modo que planteo , bueno en el caso que me convenga... Y es cierto que al bajar la impedancia aumenta la potencia ??? o sea de pasar de 8 ohm y con 1000 watts por cada subwoofer a pasar a tenerlos en paralelo a 4 ohm, la potencia se me duplica ???? como afectaría eso a la elección de un power en modo Bridge ??



Con lo que tienes, lo ideal seria el EP 1500 para los agudos, el EP 4000 para los medios, y uno de 2000 watts por canal a 8 ohm para los bajos

Al EP 4000 en modo puente a 4 ohm, podrás conectarle los dos en paralelo, en modo puente o bridge

Ya que de dinero estamos hablando según lo que dices, para comenzar puedes trabajar asi: el EP 1500 para los agudos, el EP 2500 para los medios, y el EP 4000 para los bajos  cuidando de no clipear los ampli, hasta que tengas el dinero para cambiar el ampli de los bajos (el sonido no sera de lo mejor)
Eso si, solo cuando cambies el ampli de los bajos, notaras la diferencia del sonido


----------



## bubawave (Abr 12, 2011)

En las cajas tipo Concert que tengo, los dos conos de 15'' Peavey de 350 watts cada uno a 8 ohm, los tengo conectados en paralelo, por lo que convierte mi caja en un sistema de 4 ohm y alrrededor de 700 watts creo, los drivers si bien es cierto estan dentro de la misma caja de las concert, los tengo encerrados en un recinto para ellos solos y ahora seran amplificados directamente y aparte de los 2 conos antes mencionados. Aun asi tendria que hacerlo como me dicen, me refiero al uso de los powers que poseo, o habria otra recomendación ????


----------



## jacobs (Abr 13, 2011)

bubawave dijo:


> En las cajas tipo Concert que tengo, los dos conos de 15'' Peavey de 350 watts cada uno a 8 ohm, los tengo conectados en paralelo, por lo que convierte mi caja en un sistema de 4 ohm y alrrededor de 700 watts creo, los drivers si bien es cierto estan dentro de la misma caja de las concert, los tengo encerrados en un recinto para ellos solos y ahora seran amplificados directamente y aparte de los 2 conos antes mencionados. Aun asi tendria que hacerlo como me dicen, me refiero al uso de los powers que poseo, o habria otra recomendación ????



Te detallo mejor el sistema, el EP 1500 para los agudos un driver por canal a 8 ohm, el EP2500 para los medios los dos 15" en paralelo por canal 4 ohm, el EP 4000 para los bajos los dos 18" en paralelo en modo puente o bridge a 4 ohm,

Ya que vas a hacer el gasto en esos altavoces y estas pensando en adquirir el crossover, te recomiendo el behringer DCX2496
http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/DCX2496.aspx DSP digital y tiene limitadores  independientes para cada vía así proteges mejor los agudos, y haces los cortes mas exactos
Los drivers que sean de 3" o 4" 80watts  y que arranquen desde los 800 hz a 20000 hz


----------



## moises gonzalo shente (Abr 16, 2011)

hola amigo mi opinion de sonidista de en vivo y dj , para sonido en vivo cajas bass reflex , como las qeu te pasaron los colegas, pero hay una jbl srx sub que es barbara para sub, busca los planos en la web lamentablemente no los tengo a la mano para  los madios altos las bocinas de 15" estan bien elimina el crossover interno las bocinas ponlas directas y para no seguir quemando los driver coloca una resistensia ceramica o de cemento de 10 homs. por 50 watts o 25 watts un condensador de 3.2 micros de poliester y al final un foco  o lamparita que son de 12 voltios las hay tipo fusible o tipo pra stop de carro , se ponen en serie primero la resistensia , condensador y foco la proteccion para el driver sera mejo , asi los uso  yo y tengo dos años de no quemar driver.
si no tienes crossover electronico usa un eq. de 2 canales un canal para ecualizar solo los subbajos y el otro para medios altos , suerte y Bendiciones.


----------

